# Light dusting = 4+" of snow Frederick, Md



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

I was surprised to see Tuesday that Frederick County MD. wasn't issued an weather advisory, but most of Md was. I went to bed around midnight, & it had been snowing a couple of hrs. with a mere coating. Radar showed whole storm going mostly south into the Virgina's. Woke up {luckily} around 3am & it was coming down hard, with 3+'' on the ground. I checked radar, & this little micro burst was hammering Frederick. The snow was so dry & fluffy that I'm sure at 5-6" snow. I am in no way complaining....


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Buying wiz top & hat (g)/(t)*

Your lucky Cumberland had 1.5" , LaVale 2-3, and Frostburg 3"
Mike


----------



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

Hey Mike,
It's looking good for a big storm next Tues. & Weds. The way they're talking, we might be measuring by the foot.Check out capitalweather.com

They're saying the next couple of weeks looks like below temps. & above precip.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

That would be nice for next week. I was looking at you company name. I belong to an organazation called Royal Order Of Jesters.
Mike


----------



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

Well, it was a no-brainer being my name is Mike "JESTER". I drew a jester chasing after his mower....& the rest is history.


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

in howard county we got about 2 inches. not a bad storm to deal with, this week looks good for us

-Nick


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

We got to put in a couple of hours plowing in columbia. Then dropped some salt. Not really worth the time but its better than nothing.


----------

